# MY name is larry (bogie)



## larrybogie68 (9 mo ago)

Just wanted to say hi everyone.....I'm bringing 35 years of marriage to this forum
It's at the "very distant" stage and tonight she cried when we got into lovemaking very passionate I will say and she started crying....cause she's tired?!.....right.
No matter how I try to better the marriage...she don't notice things, well ****, I can talk to her and get.no reply.....she's always on her tablet or phone.....I'm now just doing my own thing... something has happened in the past that wasn't addressed I guess as we would always fight and t

hen say we talk later but don't... We just forget about it and tackle the next day at hand...

-feeling alone😔
And helpless


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome!
Get to a counselor together and learn how to resolve disagreements.
toss out the tablet - or at least tell her it’s an invasion for your marriage and needs to be limited to a few hours a day - or when you aren’t home - so you two can reconnect.

do you go out together? Have fun? Take vacations?

you should edit out photos of yourselves. That’s not necessary here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

larrybogie68 said:


> Just wanted to say hi everyone.....I'm bringing 35 years of marriage to this forum
> It's at the "very distant" stage and tonight she cried when we got into lovemaking very passionate I will say and she started crying....cause she's tired?!.....right.
> No matter how I try to better the marriage...she don't notice things, well ****, I can talk to her and get.no reply.....she's always on her tablet or phone.....I'm now just doing my own thing... something has happened in the past that wasn't addressed I guess as we would always fight and t
> View attachment 85518
> ...


Welcome to TAM alone and helpless Larry.
Sounds like your marriage is in a tough spot.

What’s the unresolved thing in the past about? Will she talk about that if you ask?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

larrybogie68 said:


> Just wanted to say hi everyone.....I'm bringing 35 years of marriage to this forum
> It's at the "very distant" stage and tonight she cried when we got into lovemaking very passionate I will say and she started crying....cause she's tired?!.....right.
> No matter how I try to better the marriage...she don't notice things, well ****, I can talk to her and get.no reply.....she's always on her tablet or phone.....I'm now just doing my own thing... something has happened in the past that wasn't addressed I guess as we would always fight and t
> View attachment 85518
> ...


Well quite a bit to unpack here.

First your post is very cryptic.
Second if your wife is crying during love making is it love making? Is this a happy or sad cry?
Any idea why she is crying?

What is the unresolved issue? Did she cheat? Did you cheat because that is a gift that keeps on giving.

Want to tell us a little bit more for better advice?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Oh and you should remove personal pictures and change your username. It's better if you are anonymous.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Anastasia6 said:


> Oh and you should remove personal pictures and change your username. It's better if you are anonymous.


Yes, and especially remove her pictures if she doesn't know you've posted them.


----------



## larrybogie68 (9 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well quite a bit to unpack here.
> 
> First your post is very cryptic.
> Second if your wife is crying during love making is it love making? Is this a happy or sad cry?
> ...





BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM alone and helpless Larry.
> Sounds like your marriage is in a tough spot.
> 
> What’s the unresolved thing in the past about? Will she talk about that if you ask?


----------



## larrybogie68 (9 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well quite a bit to unpack here.
> 
> First your post is very cryptic.
> Second if your wife is crying during love making is it love making? Is this a happy or sad cry?
> ...


She did say that she wanted to go to counseling and I agree because it seems as if we talked about anything in the past there's always an argument started so I guess we have beef on both sides I haven't been a saint through my marriage ... I cheated once had a seven year itch exactly on the 7th year in marriage... I do have to say money is tight I'm trying to shoulder the burden of the bills but I'm falling apart trying to because of the stress long story short she did hug me first thing this morning so there must be something salvageable


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, cheating is HUGE, not some casual thing. Did you do everything in your power to win back her trust, or did you just try to sweep it under the rug? If the latter, that never turns out well. You'll have to do the work. She will never "just get over it."


----------

